# Altima 2004 SE V6 - Won't Start



## MyNissan2004 (May 11, 2006)

I have a Nissan Altima 2004 that I purchased in October 2004. Ever since I had the car the car has had problems starting but I ignored them. Figuring I was parked on a hill or I was low on gas or whatever.

In July 2005 it would not start at all, I had the car towed and then got a rental that cost me over $400. It was towed on a Saturday and by Monday Morning the car started! The dealer did nothing and told me if the problem dont exist they can do nothing.

Then it happened again and I called Nissan to report it, they told me there were no recalls and they did nothing. Kept happening.

Last month happening again got the car towed. So as it got off the truck it started. They gave me some lame excuse about it not having enough gas. so they told me to fill it with gas and come back when it happens again.

Now yesterday again, after sitting three hrs it started..  

Can anyone give me a clue?


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Does the motor turn? Is it getting fire? Give some specific details about what it is doing. Also, if it's a 2004, then it is still covered under the factory warranty, so if you can get it to the dealer while it's doing it, they should fix it for you.


----------



## MyNissan2004 (May 11, 2006)

No its past the warranty it has 48K miles.

Yes I believe its getting fire it makes an attempt to turn on just does not. Maybe I need you to explain a bit more as well.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

OK, lets start off the easy way. There are several TSBs (technical service bullitens) for your car that could be the cause. These are the best place to begin. Have you had any of these done?
Camshaft Position Sensor
Fuel Pump
2.5 Starter Replacement
Not saying any of that could be the cause, but it is possible. Read them and see if any of them fit your problem. Won't "warm start" or no start after "cold soak" etc... Maybe something will be able to help.


----------

